# KDE: pro e contro.

## paolo

Mi aiutate a tirare giù una lista?

io conosco solo un contro: pesantissimo e per compilarlo impiega troppo.

di pro non ne ho in mente.

help

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Partendo dal fatto che poi oramai non e' molto piu' pesante di gnome, direi:

PRO

-----

1) semplicissimo da utilizzare (configurazione centralizzata e intuitiva)

2) graficamente accattivante

3) ampiamente supportato

4) molto simile all'ambiente windows

5) ambiente completo

6) stabile

CONTRO

----------

1) pesantezza

2) architettura discutibile

Per il resto il fatto che sia logorroico nella compilazione lo vedo marginale, dato che una volta compilato...  :Smile: 

IMHO.

E please, evitiamo flames.

----------

## Phemt

pesante? boh...   :Confused: 

pro?

bello da vedere

personalizzabile

intuitivo (anche se ci si può lavorare ancora)

completo di quasi tutto (browser, suite office, programma per la gestione della posta, ecc).

stabile (con la versione 3.1.2 non crasha mai niente!).

Cosa vuoi di più!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Secondo me la pesantezza di KDE è in gran parte sopravvalutata.

Sono passato di recente a GNOME e devo dire che le prestazioni rispetto a KDE sono notevolmente inferiori (nel senso che si notano), soprattutto per quanto riguarda Nautilus/Konqueror.

Anche per quanto riguarda la memoria utilizzata, molti rimangono fregati perché la stessa memoria si riferisce più volte ad un unico componente e viene quindi conteggiata più volte, in realtà quando bootavo il mio sistema la memoria effettivamente utilizzata appena partito KDE (da 'free') era attorno i 60MB, per niente eccessiva quindi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se dovrei fare la scelta tra gnome e kde io sceglierei sicuramente kde. I motivi sono quelli che ha alencato cerri:

 *Quote:*   

> PRO
> 
> -----
> 
> 1) semplicissimo da utilizzare
> ...

 

Inoltre aggiungerei che le configurazioni sono centralizzate tutte nel kcontrol rendendo la personalizzazione molto semplice (in gnome le configurazioni sono un po' sparse).

Bisogna anche dire che gnome sta avendo successo anche con Unix, infatti in solaris 10 sara' l'ambiente grafico di default e non metto in dubbio che in un futuro anche altri Unix lo adotteranno a spese di CDE.

----------

## cerri

Vorrei sottolineare una cosa. Quando parlo di pesantezza come " contro " di KDE, non lo valuto in termini di paragone a Gnome, ma come difetto a se stante.

Voglio dire, sarebbe un "contro" anche di Gnome.

In sostanza, quando dico pesantezza, mi riferisco piu' alla potenza che richiede "se stante", non come termine di paragone con altri ambienti.

Che KDE (e Gnome) siano ambienti "pesanti" e' un dato di fatto. Che KDE abbia fatto passi da gigante e che forse (personalmente non l'ho testato a fondo) sia anche piu' leggere di Gnome, credo sia un altro dato di fatto.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Inoltre aggiungerei che le configurazioni sono centralizzate tutte nel kcontrol rendendo la personalizzazione molto semplice (in gnome le configurazioni sono un po' sparse). 

 

Hai ragione, modifico subito.

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> bello da vedere
> 
> personalizzabile
> 
> intuitivo (anche se ci si può lavorare ancora)
> ...

 

Hai ragione anche tu, modifica in corso... Tra l'altro il gnome-panel cragna con una velocita' spaventosa in presenza delle glibc 2.3.2, come testimoniato anche qui. Un bug report aperto il 2003-06-13 ignorato da tutto lo staff gnome...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: se il thread continua con questi toni credo di poter affermare che sia uno dei pochi thread (KDE vs GNOME) da cui imparare qualcosa. Ma allora noi italiani siamo bravi in qualche cosa!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Volevo però sottolineare che non intendevo proporre un Gnome VS Kde ma un Kde VS tutti  :Smile: 

Come dice cerri la pesantezza non si può discutere (nemmeno con Gnome). C'è, è un dato di fatto. Provati mai altri WM definiti "leggeri"?

(Si dice che chi li prova non torna indietro   :Cool:   )

Ovviamente avere una GUI a livello di kernel sarebbe un passo avanti mostruoso...

Insomma, in linea generale, come convincereste un utente medio/esperto a provare Kde se non lo ha mai usato?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come dice cerri la pesantezza non si può discutere (nemmeno con Gnome). C'è, è un dato di fatto. Provati mai altri WM definiti "leggeri"?
> 
> (Si dice che chi li prova non torna indietro    )

 

/me indica lo spettro aleggiante di fluxbox che vi osserva sorridendo ironicamente  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Insomma, in linea generale, come convincereste un utente medio/esperto a provare Kde se non lo ha mai usato?

 

Io ho provato kde tempo fa (e lo uso saltuariamente visto che l'ho installato a mio padre) e i motivi che mi hanno spinto a farlo e considerarlo valido sono:

- indubbiamente figo, come estetica è veramente ottimo imho (e se si usa il tema Mosfet Liquid diventa eccezionale  :Very Happy:  )

- non è così pesante come si dice. Non sarà velocissimo e leggero come altri wm (non faccio nomi  :Razz:  ), ma non è nemmeno così mastodontico e lento

- personalizzabile e molto comodo da usare, molto user friendly

Quindi in definitva, se dovessi convincere qualcuno a provarlo gli farei semplicemente vedere qualche screenshot creato ad arte, gli direi che non è poi troppo pesante (l'ho fatto girare anche su macchine vecchie) ed è molto facile e comodo da usare.

Anche se credo l'utente medio accetti anche soltanto dopo aver visto gli screenshot (il resto è per convincere l'esperto)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Volevo però sottolineare che non intendevo proporre un Gnome VS Kde ma un Kde VS tutti

 

Un kde vs. tutti e' un discorso un po' difficile da fare. Devi sapere tu cosa preferisci. Se vuoi un ambiente grafico completo (e in questo momento sono gnome e kde) io preferirei kde, se invece vuoi un ambiente leggero (WM, fluxbox,...) a scapito del look (non sempre vero) io ti propongo WindowMaker (i dockapps sono stupendi).

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Come dice cerri la pesantezza non si può discutere (nemmeno con Gnome). C'è, è un dato di fatto. Provati mai altri WM definiti "leggeri"?
> 
> (Si dice che chi li prova non torna indietro    )

 

Io uso WindowMaker ma installo sempre kdebase perche' uso konsole e konqueror.

----------

## Josuke

è un discorso in effetti troppo generico..dipende da cosa uno chiede e di cosa ha bisogno...se una persona ha bisogno di un windows like con iconcine sparse ovunque, dove con un click cambi tutto senza smanare su file di configurazione generale..allora kde sembrerebbe la soluzione ideale..(come anche Gnome), se invece ha bisogno di uno sfondo un menu a tendina e un terminale allora il discorso cambia..(windows maker, enlightenment, blackbox, fluxbox ecc ecc ecc) ma dire cosa è meglio e cosa è peggio non ha molto senso a mio avviso. Una cosa che in effetti riuscirebbe facile però è un KDE Vs. GNOME, qui avrebbe già un senso dato che il loro scopo è fare da padroni con funzionalità simili e concorrenziali

----------

## paolo

Si, il discorso voleva essere volutamente generale, ma forse lo è troppo  :Smile: 

Quindi cosigliereste Kde e Gnome alla casalinga di Voghera   :Laughing:  , ma accorciando il tiro, ad un utonto semi/esperto che vuole fare il salto (di qualità?) da bash a X cosa gli direste in favore di Kde?

Se costui vedesse gli screenshot rimarebbe confuso, perchè è ovvio che gradirebbe anche che il suo desktop sia bello a vedersi ma tutti i WM sono in grado di fare belle cose (e poi sui vari siti che li ospitano gli screenshot sono sempre di effetto).

ByEZz,

Paolo

(sia chiaro: non voglio nè sminuire nè far risultare "vincitrice" nessuna WM)

----------

## paolo

Autoquoting  :Smile:   *paolo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> (sia chiaro: non voglio nè sminuire nè far risultare "vincitrice" nessuna WM)
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Però fluxbox...    :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## solka

Mi sono incuriosito e ho installato fluxbox...per ora l'ho fatto andare solo in una nested window, perchè sto compilando openoffice [e allora ce ne va  :Razz: ], però appena ho tempo provo a settare per bene perchè sembra veramente bella...

consigliate fluxbox + kdebase?

----------

## shev

 *solka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> consigliate fluxbox + kdebase?

 

Io utilizzo la seguente configurazione: 

fluxbox (wm) + idesk (gestore icone del desktop, thx xlyz  :Wink:  ) + gkrellm (monitor di sistema) + hotkeys (gestore tasti multimediali keyboard) + varie ed aventuali

e funziona tutto che è una meraviglia. Per me (inteso "per le mie esigenze") fluxbox è quanto di meglio si possa desiderare, date le doti velocistiche, la potenza, l'estrema configurabilità e flessibilità. E' essenziale, quindi permette di scegliersi i tool che più si preferiscono per fare ciò che serve, senza sprechi. E' ben studiato e realizzato. Solidissimo, mai un crash in più di un anno (forse anche due) di utilizzo, e uso spesso la versione in sviluppo.

Insomma, da provare assolutamente, usare e consigliare a tutti  :Very Happy: 

Consiglio tra le altre cose di provare la versione in sviluppo, attualmente la 0.9.3, di cui c'è l'ebuild masked nel portage: merita decisamente, sono state aggiunte funzionalità veramente ottime (pixmaps, menu trasparenti, "memoria" delle finestre etc etc).

----------

## cerri

Beh io ho impostato diciamo un KDE vs GNOME perche' ne' KDE ne' GNOME possono essere paragonati ad altro.

Ossia, KDE e GNOME sono ambienti completi, mentre gli altri no: questo non e' affatto una nota dolente, anzi, come insegna Shev spesso e' un vantaggio.

CMQ per convincere ad usare KDE basta una parola: FACILISSIMO.  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

un piccolo appunto...qualcuno ha detto che in un anno fluxbox..mai un crash.

Credo che non ci sia da stupirci perchè in effetti è molto meno complesso di kde /gnome.

Io con il primo non ho mai avuto un crash di kwin e kdesktop per esempio, ma nella serie 2.x innumerevoli di konqueror e kmail, ( grazie al cavolo erano progetti giovani  :Smile:  e complessi! Basti pensare che mozilla fino alla versione 1.1 mi crashava su molti siti in flash... e ogni tanto ancora ora lo fa..konqueror no).

Nella serie 3.0 ero infastidito dalla pesantezza anche se era più solido ed è per questo che ritengo la serie 3.1.x un enorme passo avanti in termini di stabilità, velocità, e pesantezza.

Tra l'altro tutte le applicazioni kde nel desktop kde sono molto più veloci delle altre (sono praticamente istantanee col cvs.)...perchè dovrei volere più velocità?

Se ha questo aggiungiamo che le prestazioni sono buone anche su un pentium2 con circa 300 mhz e 128 mb di ram...di certo kde e gnome fanno il loro bel lavoro e onestamente non ritengo che siano oggettivamente pesanti. Vorrei vedere xp su quel pc.  :Very Happy: 

Basti pensare a openoffice/koffice...la differenza è notevole!

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh io ho impostato diciamo un KDE vs GNOME perche' ne' KDE ne' GNOME possono essere paragonati ad altro.
> 
> Ossia, KDE e GNOME sono ambienti completi, mentre gli altri no: questo non e' affatto una nota dolente, anzi, come insegna Shev spesso e' un vantaggio.
> 
> CMQ per convincere ad usare KDE basta una parola: FACILISSIMO. 

 

Dopo questo post prometto che non vi stresso più ma...

"completi"? Cosa manca agli altri?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Sostanzialmente tutto. Fluxbox (ad esempio) e' a grandi linee un WM - suppergiu' quello che e' metacity per GNOME ( e sottolineo suppergiu'  :Smile: ), mentre KDE e' una suite completa (dal tool per configurare il sistema, al wizard per aggiungere la stampante, al programma di mail. ecc....).

----------

## Phemt

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sostanzialmente tutto. Fluxbox (ad esempio) e' a grandi linee un WM - suppergiu' quello che e' metacity per GNOME ( e sottolineo suppergiu' ), mentre KDE e' una suite completa (dal tool per configurare il sistema, al wizard per aggiungere la stampante, al programma di mail. ecc....).

 

se mi permetti aggiungo qualcosina  :Very Happy: 

Dal browser web, al centro di controllo, all'ambiente di sviluppo (kdevelop 3.0 anche se è ancora in alfa è uno dei migliori programmi per linux imho, in + installando qt, necessarie per kde abbiamo anche qt designer qt assistant e qt linguist), ai programmi d'ufficio, al window manager (in kde è compreso), al desktop, ai programma per irc (ksirc), al lettore cd, a 3 editor diversi, a quanta (c'è bisogno di presentazioni? ^_^ ), al gestore di download alla calcolatrice, ai lettori multimediali (ben 2), a un programma per rippare i cd, a uno per formattare i floppy, a uno per visualizzare i pdf, a uno per prendere uno screenshot del desktop, a uno per decomprimere!

Quelli nuovi più importanti compresi nella prossima versione saranno kontact (lo splash screen l'ho fatto io  :Very Happy:  ) e un programma per masterizzare (k3b 0.9) che cmq è già disponibile per kde 3.1!

Potrei continuare ancora ma penso si sia capito il concetto.  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sostanzialmente tutto. Fluxbox (ad esempio) e' a grandi linee un WM - suppergiu' quello che e' metacity per GNOME ( e sottolineo suppergiu' ), mentre KDE e' una suite completa (dal tool per configurare il sistema, al wizard per aggiungere la stampante, al programma di mail. ecc....).

 

potrei aggiungere che kde come ambiente completo ha una sola directory nascosta dove tiene i settaggi, mentre gnome, il suo + diretto paragone come avete già sottolineato, ne ha una decina (non proprio 10 ma giusto per rendere l'idea) quindi navigare la propria home con mc può risultare divertente  :Razz: 

per quanto dicevi proprio tu cerri riguardo a semplicità, penso di concordare ricordandolo sempre, avendo iniziato usando kde1 su una RH 5, come la gui adatta a chi arriva da windows... forse una delle ragioni che mi ha portato ad usare gnome...

per quanto riguarda invece i liteWM adoravo enlightment ma mi è caduto recentemente in disgrazia... ora come ora sono più propenso a testare una configurazione come quella di shev.... vedremo...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sostanzialmente tutto. Fluxbox (ad esempio) e' a grandi linee un WM - suppergiu' quello che e' metacity per GNOME ( e sottolineo suppergiu'

 

ERESIA!!!! COME OSI?!  :Very Happy: 

Per questa volta te la perdono, ma non mancare più di rispetto a fluxbox in questo modo  :Wink: 

Cmq tornando al discorso principale, gnome, kde ed xfce sono desktop environment, mentre gli altri sono wm. Ora, dove sta in sintesi la differenza? Che i primi ti predispongono un ambiente software più o meno completo, integrato e ricco di strumenti, mentre gli altri si limitano alla gestione delle finestre e poco altro. 

Figo, quindi meglio i primi ti dirai. Dipende dai gusti (come ogni cosa). 

C'è chi preferisce trovarsi la pappa pronta, con una miriade di programmi che fanno di tutto (e spesso non si arriva a conoscerli tutti o apprezzarli fino in fondo), tutti bellini e simili tra loro. 

C'è chi invece preferisce avere una solida e scattante base, essenziale, sulla quale costruire il suo sistema, scegliendo solo le applicazioni che servono realmente, che più gli piacciono o soddisfano i suoi bisogni. Si perde forse da un punto di vista della coerenza estetica e della collaborazione tra le varie applicazioni, ma sono difetti marginali e cmq ampiamente rimediabili.

Quindi il confronto DE vs WM non si può porre, sono cose diverse, con obiettivi diversi. I primi hanno più una filosofia "user friendly", i secondi più "unix like": i DE si avvicinano all'utente facilitandogli il compito e spesso privandolo dell'imbarazzo della scelta, i WM obbligano l'utente a scegliere, a crearsi la sua piccola suite di strumenti, ognuno che faccia bene il suo lavoro, pensi solo a quello.

Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, linux sposa questo detto e ci permette di scegliere la via che più preferiamo, senza imporci quella che preferisce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solka

[OT : messo fluxbox, messo idesk, ora non li abbandono più  :Very Happy: ]

----------

## cerri

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Fluxbox (ad esempio) e' a grandi linee un WM - suppergiu' quello che e' metacity per GNOME

 

e' uguale a

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq tornando al discorso principale, gnome, kde ed xfce sono desktop environment, mentre gli altri sono wm. Ora, dove sta in sintesi la differenza? Che i primi ti predispongono un ambiente software più o meno completo, integrato e ricco di strumenti, mentre gli altri si limitano alla gestione delle finestre e poco altro. 
> 
> Figo, quindi meglio i primi ti dirai. Dipende dai gusti (come ogni cosa). 
> 
> C'è chi preferisce trovarsi la pappa pronta, con una miriade di programmi che fanno di tutto (e spesso non si arriva a conoscerli tutti o apprezzarli fino in fondo), tutti bellini e simili tra loro. 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Un riassunto un po' troppo... sunto!

----------

## jdoe

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente avere una GUI a livello di kernel sarebbe un passo avanti mostruoso...
> 
> 

 

se ti sente il signor tanenbaum di strozza  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi apparte, sarebbe veramente un BRUTTO colpo, figurati se quando ti crasha la gui si tira dietro tutto il sistema... sarebbe un suicidio imho  :Smile: 

John

----------

## paolo

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ti sente il signor tanenbaum di strozza 
> 
> Scherzi apparte, sarebbe veramente un BRUTTO colpo, figurati se quando ti crasha la gui si tira dietro tutto il sistema... sarebbe un suicidio imho 
> ...

 

Nessuno scherzo: lui mi strozzerebbe  :Smile: 

Però la storia del crash non regge perchè non sta nè in cielo nè in terra  :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## jdoe

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però la storia del crash non regge perchè non sta nè in cielo nè in terra 
> 
> 

 

ci spieghi anche perchè di una affermazione così "forte"?

Quel che penso io è: se mi si pianta X ora come ora mi si blocca anche tastiera e mouse, quindi all'atto pratico è come se mi si fosse piantato il pc... però posso sempre (e cerco sempre di farlo ove necessario) connettermi ad es con ssh e killare X.. 

E se invece fosse integrata nel kernel ? che fai? riavvi?

John

----------

## akiross

io ho installato sul sistema:

KDE

GNOME

fluxbox

blackbox

WM

enlightement (scusatemi se scivo a sbagliarlo)

e credo basta...

KDE mi sembra in assoluto il + comodo. Da usare e' semplicissimo, sara' anche perche' ho sempre usato quello. E sotto certi aspetti mi piace molto perche' e' molto personalizzabile, sotto ogni aspetto.

GNOME non mi piace molto a dire la verita'. Certamente e' piu' veloce, ma non mi ci trovo. Comunque lo reputo piu' essenziale di KDE

blackbox l'ho provato una volta, mi e' crashato. Da quel giorno ho preferito fluxbox, che e' velocissimo, leggero, essenziale. L'unica cosa che non mi piace e' che non ci sono le icone sul desktop, che io sfrutto in abbondanza  :Smile: 

Ma comunque e' un ottimo ambiente.

WM e' leggero e facile. Una via di mezzo tra KDE e fluxbox, azzardo. Anche qui c'e' un controllo centralizzato, ma a dirla tutta non e' che mi piaccia molto come e' possibile configurarlo.

enlightement (mi scuso ancora se pezzo) sara' bello come interfaccia, con tutti quegli effetti grafici eccetera, ma non mi ci trovo proprio. Anzi, l'utilizzo degli effetti sul mio Athlon 1000 rallenta molto tutto, quindi non vedo perche' utilizzarlo.

Queste sono le mie impressioni

Cerri:

 *Quote:*   

> E please, evitiamo flames.

 

???

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Cerri:
> 
>  *Quote:*   E please, evitiamo flames. 
> 
> ???

 

Volevo solo evitare un thread con insulti su "Io ho kde-tu non capisci niente" e viceversa.

Ce ne sono a bizzeffe in giro  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per quanto riguarda la gui lato kernel: non ha senso, in quanto la gui e' basata su librerie grafiche, che non esistono lato kernel (e non avrebbero senso).

Sarebbe piu' interessante la base di X, lato kernel  :Smile: .

jdoe: per uccidere X basta ctrl+alt+backspace.

----------

## jdoe

beh, è risuccesso che X ctrl+alt+bksp non funzionasse, era piantato (mi successe con la 4.2.99 o simila, insomma prima dell 4.3)

Anyway, vallo a dire a redmond che la gui lato kernel non esiste  :Very Happy: 

[edit] scusa, letto solo in superficie.. ovviamente che si parla della base di X lato kernel, e vorrei vedere [/edit]

John

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) fluxbox, che e' velocissimo, leggero, essenziale. L'unica cosa che non mi piace e' che non ci sono le icone sul desktop, che io sfrutto in abbondanza 
> 
> 

 

Ti presento l'altro lato della medaglia: fluxbox ti permette di scegliere il gestore di icone preferito. Ci sono idesk, Fbdesk e altri simili. Ognuno ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti. Attualmente uso Idesk (ri-grazie xlyz  :Very Happy:  ), veramente molto ma molto valido, comodo e semplicissimo da usare.

/me che non ama i sunti proprio perchè troppo... sunti, come tali non possono rendere le sfumature che solo una prosa più articolat BUM!!!

/me cade a terra freddato dal sintetico Cerri  :Razz: 

----------

## solka

[/me ringrazia shev per aver consigliato fluxbox  :Very Happy: ]

----------

## Briareos

Mah non mi convincie proprio sta cosa della GUI kernel level...

Gia di bachi nel kernel ce ne sono stati e ce ne saranno abbastanza, ma dall'alto dei suoi quasi 200M di sorgenti c'e da stupirsi del fantastico lavoro che hanno fatto...

pero' se aggiungiamo i (quanto saranno ALMENO 200M? ) sorgenti di X , le probabilita di un panic a mio avviso sagono esponenzialmente, e personalmente non voglio rodurmi ai livelli di m$ che quando metti il driver sbagliato per la scheda video il S.O. non butta!

Vedo invece moolto di buon occhio il progetto kernel-fb.

Una buona via di mezzo sarebbe a mio avviso spostare X di peso sul freme-buffer una volta raggiunto un certo grado di stabilita'....cosi alemno si scrive 1 modulo per la scheda video e non N in cascata  :Razz: 

A queso proposito, qualcuno ha testato attivamente fresco?

L'idea di dare un aria di nuovo ( a discapito di X ) non mi suona male... X per la sua storia ha certe scelte implementative discutibili, per quanto flessibili....

Beh scusate il papiro, aspetto nuove !

ByeZ!

----------

## paolo

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ci spieghi anche perchè di una affermazione così "forte"?
> 
> Quel che penso io è: se mi si pianta X ora come ora mi si blocca anche tastiera e mouse, quindi all'atto pratico è come se mi si fosse piantato il pc... però posso sempre (e cerco sempre di farlo ove necessario) connettermi ad es con ssh e killare X.. 
> ...

 

Primo perchè se mi metto a ragionare su un dato modo di implementare qualcosa non vado a pensare ai crash se programmo come Dio comanda (e cioè non come fanno a Redmond).

Secondo perchè ovviamente nella programmazione di una GUI quello che si farebbe è la creazione di un'interfaccia di programmazione dell'interfaccia grafica stessa, quindi niente 200M di X da "copiare" nel kernel ma molto meno: si andrebbe a realizzare il tutto proprio con la "via di mezzo" del progetto del kernel-FB o cose simili.

I crash? Quelli li hanno tutti i sistemi operativi di questo mondo e tutte le GUI che, poverine, si basano su driver e su schede che girano su sistemi disparati: il crash è sempre in agguato per il cattivo rapporto hardware/software...

Dopo ctrl-alt-bksp dovete andare di Alt-SysRq che sicuramente avrete abilitato nel make menuconfig  :Cool: 

P.S.: "avere la GUI nel kernel" ha un significato ma volendo essere pignoli non ce l'ha!   :Embarassed: 

P.P.S.: io ho kde-tu non capisci niente.

Scherzo! Io al 99% uso bash in remoto!  :Smile: 

P.P.P.S.: Scusate ma sono appena tornato da una festa con cubalibre a 2 euro...

ByEZz,

Paolo (MOLTO alticcio)

----------

## cerri

Paolo: ieri sera sono stato a una festa di laurea in piscina... cena e poi bagno da mezzanotte alle 2.... i gestori ci hanno fatto gentilmente notare che era ora di andare a casa lasciandoci totalmente al buio...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Briareos: non puoi ragionare in vista di bachi... non dovresti volere allora neppure il supporto audio, accelerazione http, ecc. D'altronde, non puoi neppure avere tutto in userspace, altrimenti il kernel si ridurebbe a essere un a mera interfaccia verso la cpu! CMQ il concetto era quello di avere una via di mezzo tra kernelspace e userspace per il motore grafico, appunto quello che sta succedendo con il framebuffer. Bootsplash (non volendo fare altri esempi) e' la cosa piu' evidente (poi posto il mio framebuffer sul topic Com'e' il vostro desktop?).

Shev:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Briareos

Mav, vi diro', posso concordare con la via di mezzo di Paolo, a partire dalla quale non manca molto nei kernel attuali ma bisognorebbe inizare a sfuttare veramanete a pieno le potenzialita del fb.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso bachi, secondo me non e' una cosa da poco. E' gia un'impresa gestire il source tree del kenrnel, mi immagino il lavoro immane per mantenere il tree dell' l'interfaccia grafica. In fondo cose tipo supporto audio e simili sono tanti piccoli moduli, facilmente gestibili dal punto di vista unitario. Niente a che vedere con un'interfaccia grafica. Ottenere un qualche migliaio  ( parecchie migliaia spesso )  di linee di codice coerenti insieme e ottenere un codice assolutamente bugfree e' un'impresa titanica.Tanto e' che kHTTP e un http ridotto all'osso, nulla rispetto alle potenzialita di apche. E non certo perche non si possa importare tutto apache nel kernel, solo che e'e terrbilmente rishioso. Certo sarebbe bello e performante avere tutto questo in kernel mode, ma se fino ad oggi tutto cio' e stato frazionato a mio avviso non e' un caso.

 Sono invece dell'avviso che il vero collo di bottiglia di prestazioni si X. Necessiterebbe di un pesante colpo di spugna. Sono decisamente troppe le cose in X mantenute per compatibilita verso il basso. Purtroppo questo e' necessario.

P.S. proprio nessuno ha provato fresco? Pare abbia una cerca compatibilità con X e supporta cosucce come le trasparenze vere e effetti in OpenGL su finestre e quant'altro. A me pare molto interessante, ma veramente non ho troppo tempo ultimamente per mettermi a provare, soprattutto se scopro che alla fine non va  :Smile:  .

TnX GraZ

----------

## shev

 *Briareos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. proprio nessuno ha provato fresco? Pare abbia una cerca compatibilità con X e supporta cosucce come le trasparenze vere e effetti in OpenGL su finestre e quant'altro. A me pare molto interessante, ma veramente non ho troppo tempo ultimamente per mettermi a provare, soprattutto se scopro che alla fine non va  .

 

Io lo sto seguendo da qualche tempo. L'avevo pure provato tempo fa, certamente interessante, forse non ancora maturo ma molto promettente. Sono curioso di provare l'ultima release, ma prima della fine di luglio dubito di avere tempo...  :Sad: 

Cmq se sei interessato provalo, per andare andava, anche bene se non ricordo male.

----------

## cerri

Aggiungo un altro pro per KDE: evolution e' piu' veloce...   :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

cos'è evolution?

----------

## cerri

Un PIM tipo outlook.  :Shocked: 

Scusate.

Outlook e' un IPIM(*), che prende idea da evolution (che e' un PIM).  :Very Happy: 

--

* = IncasinatingPIM

----------

## koma

dico solo una cosa ... dopo averlo provato... 

```
#emerge sylpheed-claws

#su koma

#syplsheed-claws

#echo enjoy

enjoy

```

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Un client email tipo outlook. 
> 
> 

 

Oddio, a parte l'orrido accostamento  :Very Happy:  , cmq evolution è più propriamente un PIM, non si limita alla "semplice" funzione di client email. 

Eh no Koma, caro, cos'è un PIM te lo cerchi su google, è ora di imparare   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> cmq evolution è più propriamente un PIM, non si limita alla "semplice" funzione di client email.

 

Hai ragione, ho corretto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

ri apro la discussione dopo -parecchio- tempo per dare un'altra mia opinione.

Sono passato a GNOME

Motivi:

1. Gnome va saputo usare

2. KDE e' troppo Windoze like. Il che e' bello sotto un certo aspetto, ma mi sento ancora win-dipendente  :Smile: 

3. Volevo provare gnome

4. La ragione VERA per cui sono passato a gnome e' che per caso, mentre guardavo il sito delle librerie GTK, ho visto un bellissimo tema per gnome. Visto quello, ho preso davvero in considerazione GNOME. Sembra una stron#ata ma e' cosi'  :Smile: 

Graficamente, con questo tema e con queste icone, gnome mi piace MOLTO.

Sara' perche' ho sempre e avro' sempre (a parte 2 casi che non sto a raccontarvi) la balla Aki Ross come sfondo, ma il desktop mi piace parecchio. Inoltre ho scoperto gDesklets che mi piace piu' di karamba/superkaramba, anche se mi sembra ancora un po immaturo e poco connosciuto.

Per quanto riguarda la semplicita', bhe all'inizio era difficile, anche perche' io ho voluto staccarmi completamente da KDE e da tutte le applicazioni che usavo. Adesso l'unica che uso - e che non posso/riesco a cambiare - e' LICQ che usa KDE. Comunque ho provato diversi software sostitutivi a quelli di KDE e mi sembrano validissimi.

TEST SEMPLICITA': Superato

Sembra che tutto sia all'insegna della velocita'. Nonostante abbia un pc che 

ultimamente e' MOLTO lento, gnome - complesso com'e' - mi sembra volare. KDE in questo periodo e' una croce di ghisa da 100 tonnellate  :Very Happy: 

TEST VELOCITA': Superato

Configurazione e personalizzazione, invece, mi fanno davvero schifo. KDE e' tutto centralizzato, gnome la meta'. Inoltre gnome sembra offrire meno versatilita' per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo e la possibilita' di personalizzare le cose piu' "spinte".

TEST PERSONALIZZAZIONE: Non superato

La stabilita' e' difficile giudicarla adesso che ho il PC in panne (maledetto il giorno che ho voluto mettere ALSA  :Smile: ), quindi a volte mi si pianta all'uscita come succedeva in KDE e quando ho molti programmi pesanti aperti.

Evolution e' BELLO  :Smile:  ma PESANTISSIMO  :Neutral: 

l'ho configurato ma poi ho visto che era inutilizzabile nelle mie condizioni. Ho optato per sylpheed-claw (che gentilmente mi ha indicato koma  :Smile: 

questo e' il mio giudizio, per ora, ma non ho intenzione -  per ora - di tornare a KDE anche se qualche feature di questo gia mi manca dopo 2 giorni.

Ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Sembra che tutto sia all'insegna della velocita'. Nonostante abbia un pc che 
> 
> ultimamente e' MOLTO lento, gnome - complesso com'e' - mi sembra volare. KDE in questo periodo e' una croce di ghisa da 100 tonnellate 
> 
> TEST VELOCITA': Superato

 

Anch'io ero passato da KDE a GNOME, e GNOME mi sembrava più lento. Soprattutto Nautilus, quella patetica scusa per un file manager, era lento come un cammello zoppo, e non usavo i thumbnails... Konqueror era semplicemente superiore sia in termini di prestazioni che in funzionalità.

Se KDE ti sembrava così più lento, io controllerei che non ci siano altri problemi, dubito ci sia una grande differenza in termini di prestazioni altrimenti.

----------

## teknux

visto che mi trovo dico la mia  :Very Happy: 

teoricamente mi sono sempre sentito più attratto da gnome e dall'ambiente "GTK-based" per motivi estetici, prestazionali e di linguaggio (c++ non lo sopporto...) ma in pratica tutte le volte che provavo una nuova versione di gnome, mi ributtavo su kde per forza di cose. kde è più omogeneo, veloce da personalizzare e soprattutto ha konqueror, che a mio parere è il file manager migliore in circolazione, tralasciando il browsing... quindi mi sono tenuto kde per un bel po'... degli altri WM mi sono attaccato a xfce3, che non ha molto, ma se non altro aveva feature basilari...

ora, dopo tanta attesa sto con xfc4, ambiente gtk2, una bella barra pulsanti, una taskbar, configurabile con temi gtk1-2, tutto configurabile per quel che serve, tanti simpatici plugiin ed è un ottimo compromesso tra leggerezza, funzionalità e bell'aspetto  :Very Happy:  purtroppo il file manager non è proprio comodo, ma lo uso pochissimo...

akiross: hai provato gaim per ICQ ? potresti liberarti delle QT per sempre  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## bibi[M]

Dopo fluxbox... kde u_u;

In tutte le distro ho sempre installato questi due, poi alla fine usavo sempre kde per semplicità e potenza, pur trovandolo un mattone  :Razz:  Ora invece mi sono "forzato" ad usare fluxbox (dopo un fugace amore con la console nuda e cruda ;D), ci sono delle cose che mi mancano rispetto a kde, ad esempio l'integrazione dei programmi con cups, ma sicuramente riuscirò  a rimpiazziare quel kcups, o kprint o come diavolo si chiama con qualcos'altro... anzi... suggerimenti?^______^;

Mica posso passare tutte le opzioni da linea di comando  :Razz:  Forse con qualche scriptino...

Comuqnue back on topic, per quanto riguarda il resto della suite di programmi si trovano sempre valide alternative (forse fatta eccezione per k3b  :Razz: ), ma in alcuni casi tutti 'sti programmi con gui potentissime se da un lato aiutano, nascondono grossa parte del linux vero e proprio, il kcontrol ad esempio (o come si chiama) è fatto molto bene, ma davvero semplifica troppo le cose, meglio studiarsi i file di configurazione, e  capire come funziona linux veramente, piuttosto che cliccare a manetta dentro tremila gui =P

Anche perché quando incontri un problema non coperto dalla gui... sono uccelli per diabetici  :Razz: 

Riguardo la gui nel kernel... mi pare una brutta idea  :Razz:  Invece il kernel framebuffer lo vedo molto promettente^_^ Peccato il radeonfb con la raddy 7500 mi funzioni davvero male  :Sad:  A proposito, riguardo i crash di X e l'impossibilità di controllare il pc (mouse e tastiera inutilizzabili), se si impostasse con l'acpid il comando "killall X" al tasto power del pc? ^_^; Non mi sembra male come idea... purtroppo però da me il bottone power non viene proprio calcolato dall'acpi e non manda alcun evento :///

sigh

Ps: Mi informo su quel fresco, magari lo provo col vesa fb =P

----------

## cerri

Pero' non dimentichiamoci che stiamo sempre parlando di una workstation... Personalmente trovo molto utile l'avere tutto a portata di gui, windows like, quando ho sottomano una workstation....

----------

## teknux

infatti credo che cerri ha centrato il discorso... una gui, a mio parere, deve aiutare in operazioni noiose (quanto mi manca la preview dei file di testo e degli archivi compressi in konqueror...) non certo per configurare il sistema. certo un newbie potrebbe trarne solo vanatggi da questo. non dimentichiamo poi di metterci dalla parte dell'utente medio, non del power-user che ha tempo e voglia di smanazzare. su molte riviste che parlano di liunux si comincia a parlare se linux sia davvero pronto per sostituire windows sui desktop di TUTTI (user medi). c'è chi dice si ad occhi chiusi, giustificando il fatto che c'è tanta documentazione, ma non tutti sono disposti a farlo, gli manca la "forma mentis" per queste cose... l'deale sarà quando ci saranno a disposizione gui e programmi in grado di far scegliere un tente se vuole smanazzare selvaggiamente oppure affidarsi a tool che non hanno bisogno di troppi interventi. siamo sulla buona strada, ma manca ancora un pochino   :Confused: 

fine del semi-ot, saluti

tek

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Personalmente trovo molto utile l'avere tutto a portata di gui, windows like, quando ho sottomano una workstation....

 

Utile si, ma quando ti sei fatto l'abitudine ai file di config, io anche su workstation mi trovo a preferire l'onnipotente tool di configurazione che risponde al nome di Vim  :Laughing: 

(cmq sono tutte scelte valide e dettate da gusti personali. E' vero che le gui spesso non ti danno la possibilità di conoscere/modificare certe opzioni, ma è anche vero che spesso sono dannatamente comode. Insomma, un bel mix di entrambe le soluzioni potrebbe essere la scelta migliore)

----------

## cerri

Anch'io preferisco usare un editor per configurare il mio sistema: tuttavia, trovo comodissimo k3b...

Che voglio dire?

Non dimentichiamoci che un sistema non va solo configurato... sai che pa**e masterizzare da riga di comando!?!?!?  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dimentichiamoci che un sistema non va solo configurato... sai che pa**e masterizzare da riga di comando!?!?!? 

 

appunto... e vedere le preview di immagini, file di testo, archivi compressi?? sai che pal*e a farlo a mano ogni volta quando potresti farlo con un passaggio del mouse? quando scarico qualche tarball o robba simile, mi piace leggere il README o l'INSTALL (chi non lo fa?) ed è meno noioso se evito di 1)scompattare 2)cd directory 3) less README 4)less INSTALL 5)no non mi interessa, cd .. ; rm -rf nome*

va bene smanettare, ma essere masochisti no eh   :Twisted Evil: 

saluti,

tek

PS: anch'io sono aficionado di vim   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 :Shocked: 

Dite davvero? E io che faccio da sempre tutto a mano... mi avete quasi incuriosito, da oggi proverò a prendere in considerzione anche i tool grafici...  :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

purtroppo l'unico file-manager (riduttivo lo so) davvero imbattibile è konqueror, ma io di qt/kde non voglio saperne (scaricarsi qualche tonnellata di robba, e ore di compilatio per un programma mi pare eccessivo) quindi "soffro" usando la shell. ma in generale, alcuni tool grafici fanno sempre comodo per masterizzare, leggere la posta (anche in html)...

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> purtroppo l'unico file-manager (riduttivo lo so) davvero imbattibile è konqueror, ma io di qt/kde non voglio saperne (scaricarsi qualche tonnellata di robba, e ore di compilatio per un programma mi pare eccessivo) quindi "soffro" usando la shell. ma in generale, alcuni tool grafici fanno sempre comodo per masterizzare, leggere la posta (anche in html)...

 

Concordo sull'improponibile rapporto dipendenze/utilità di konqueror (e di qualsiasi programma legato a librerie che non si usano, qt o gtk che siano), cmq esistono anche altri validi programmi che possono sostituirlo senza per forza scendere fino alla shell, su tutti, se non l'hai mai provato, consiglio Rox-filer (Rox), semplice, leggero e potente.

----------

## teknux

si lo provai rox-filer (in alternativa al file manager di xfce3, abbastanza pietoso), ma a dirla tutta non mi ci sono trovato gran che. tuttavia devo ammettere che ha parecchie features, probabilmente un giorno migliorerà.. non so mi ha dato l'impressione che sia un po' farraginoso   :Rolling Eyes: 

saluti,

tek

PS: ormai abbiamo sconfinato nell'OT più sfrenato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Sto giusto cercando un bel filemanager da integrare nel mio fluxbox  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Anch'io preferisco usare un editor per configurare il mio sistema: tuttavia, trovo comodissimo k3b...
> 
> Che voglio dire?
> 
> Non dimentichiamoci che un sistema non va solo configurato... sai che pa**e masterizzare da riga di comando!?!?!? 

 

k3b è il miglior prodotto per masterizzare grafico, peccato che richieda mezzo KDE...

CMQ mi trovo bene con la linea di comando per masterizzare, non è sta gran cosa in termini di pallosità.

----------

## cerri

Masterizzi solo iso?  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Masterizzi solo iso? 

 Cos'altro si può usare? mi capita di avere dei cut bin etc etc.

PS tanto ormai siamo nell'ot + sconfinato

un file manager che a me piace molto è nautilus ma lanciando nautilus si tira dietro il desktop di kde.. come fare?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Masterizzi solo iso? 

 

No.

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Anch'io preferisco usare un editor per configurare il mio sistema: tuttavia, trovo comodissimo k3b...
> 
> Che voglio dire?
> 
> Non dimentichiamoci che un sistema non va solo configurato... sai che pa**e masterizzare da riga di comando!?!?!?  
> ...

 

xcdroast?

----------

## paolo

Sul pc ho messo xcdroast ma l'ho usato un paio di volte perchè continuo ad usare cdrecord&compagnia bella.

Quando uso tool grafici che fanno troppe cose mi spavento e dubito della loro precisione (che si ha usando il terminale)   :Very Happy: 

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Masterizzi solo iso?  
> 
> No.

 

Acido.

----------

## cerri

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> xcdroast?

 

Lo usavo, ma preferisco k3b.

----------

## xlyz

troppe dipendenze per i miei gusti

----------

## paolo

Non si trovano binari con linkate le librerie necessarie o sarebbe roba di mega e mega e mega e mega?  :Smile: 

Io voglio kstars  :Sad: 

Paolo

----------

## JacoMozzi

Koma: mi pare che con 

```
nautilus --noroot 
```

non ti trasporti il desktop..

Ma potrei sbagliarmi...

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## codadilupo

fluxbox + gkrellm + idesk+ konsole + firebird = il mio DE preferito   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## teknux

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> fluxbox + gkrellm + idesk+ konsole + firebird = il mio DE preferito  

 

non per farmi gli affari tuoi, ma fammi capire: se usi konsole vuol dire che hai buttato dentro qt+kde&co?

/me curioso abbastanza....

----------

## f0llia

io preferirei di gran lunga kde! ma ho provato a installarlo piu volte da grp ma ho sempre avuto un problema: dice ce il pacchetto kdeedu è corrotto! ho provato a riemergere anche da internet ma il risultato è lo stesso..kome posso fare ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   fluxbox + gkrellm + idesk+ konsole + firebird = il mio DE preferito   
> 
> non per farmi gli affari tuoi, ma fammi capire: se usi konsole vuol dire che hai buttato dentro qt+kde&co?
> 
> /me curioso abbastanza....

 

eggià: kdebase, naturalmente.... lo so che é uno spreco di spazio, pero' xterm non mi da piu' sessioni con una ola finestra aperta .... [mode dubbio amletico ON] OPPURE SI'?????   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   [mode dubbio amletico OFF]

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> pero' xterm non mi da piu' sessioni con una ola finestra aperta .... [mode dubbio amletico ON] OPPURE SI'?????      [mode dubbio amletico OFF]

 

Perchè non usi le tag di fluxbox? Magari con autoraggruppamento: io uso questa soluzione e alla fine è quasi come avere le sessioni, solo che puoi usare aterm, xterm, etc.

ctrl-alt-a e apro aterm, altro ctrl-alt-a e ne apro un secondo che automagicamente viene inglobato nella finestra del precedente aterm. alt-tab e salto da un aterm all'altro. Mani sempre sulla tastiera ed efficenza a buoni livelli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

Prima di tutto, la legge fondamentale 

 *Quote:*   

> Mani sempre sulla tastiera ed efficenza a buoni livelli 

 

Vorrei che lo capissero anche i miei colleghi, che quando mi vedono cop'incollare da un file all'altro usando solo ctrl+x/v e alt+tab sgranano gl'occhi...

Ma come pensano che abbia potuto installare 81 postazioni di SAP+patch+cop'incollaggio di tre directory prese (ovviamente!) da tre server diversi, sparse su 4 piani, e di cui conoscevo solo il piano e l'ala  (non ci sono numeri sulle stanze) in due mattinate ? Cliccando ??!!? E dire che m'avrebbero pagato per l'intera settimana: devono ringraziare il mio dentista, devono !

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Perchè non usi le tag di fluxbox? Magari con autoraggruppamento: io uso questa soluzione e alla fine è quasi come avere le sessioni, solo che puoi usare aterm, xterm, etc.
> 
> ctrl-alt-a e apro aterm, altro ctrl-alt-a e ne apro un secondo che automagicamente viene inglobato nella finestra del precedente aterm. alt-tab e salto da un aterm all'altro.

 

uhmmm.... non ci avevo pensato: é che ho upgradato alla ~x86 da pochi giorni, prima usavo la stable, e non mi pare che avesse il grouping.

Provero': oggi non posso: ho lasciato il trasformatore del portatile in ufficio sigh! Un'intera serata senza gentoo, la ragazza é a casa sua, in tele c'e' sleepy hollow (che volevo vedere, ma ora capisco perché si chiama sleepy!) mi faro' tonnellate di caffé, e continuero' a rileggermi Il maestro e Margherita, per passare il tempo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   !!!

Coda

----------

